# Dancing White Lady "Carparachne sp"



## Danielson659 (Jul 8, 2007)

I just got this from Jason of Arachnoporium today, she is one of the most amazing spiders i have ever seen. Let me know if these links work.

http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z209/Danielson659/WhiteLady7.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z209/Danielson659/Whitelady3.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z209/Danielson659/Whitelady2.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z209/Danielson659/Whitelady.jpg


----------



## sick4x4 (Jul 8, 2007)

beautiful:clap:


----------



## Arachnotized (Jul 8, 2007)

Yes very beautiful indeed.  They are one of my favorite spiders..great pics!


----------



## Arachnoporium (Jul 8, 2007)

*"Dancing White Lady"*

I'm just going to go with the "Dancing White Lady" ID until I have the chance to send a specimen off to Frankfurt, Germany.  I can safely call it this because it obviously has poor vision and "dances" using all 8 legs to detect the presence of its prey.

It is identical (to my non-taxonomist eye) to Leucorchestris arenicola and Carparachne aureoflava of Namibia - although these we without a doubt collected in the Sinai desert on the Sinai Peninsula near the Gulf of Aqaba and Israel.  This would name them as Cebrennus concolor, Cerbalus pellitus or Cerbalus psammodes.  After Dan left I discovered many healthy spiderlings.

I'm shipping one to a taxonomist who is an expert of all Sparassidae as I plan to CB this species as well as retail them so others can have this beauty - I want to know the scientific ID.  Here are some quick photos I took (better ones to come) and a very interesting Solifugid species.  I have several, but one is very fuzzy with floursecent like orange and green.

The other two are another Solifugid species and a Sinai Desert Orb Weaver (there are several species).  I'll be adding these to the FS threads when I have the time.
http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t306/arachnoporium/


----------



## beetleman (Jul 8, 2007)

:clap: awesome spider indeed! may have to get 1 myself


----------



## Arachnoporium (Jul 10, 2007)

*"Dancing White Lady" Sinai Desert Sparassidae species Photos*

Sorry for the poor quality, I was taking these by myself.  This spider is very laid back unlike other Huntsman species but also extremely active in its enclosure also unlike other Huntsman species I have experienced.  These are 4 different spiders, two that burrowed in the sand near the side of the enclosure and two that I took out which were out of their burrows.

'White Lady' burrowed in sand -





































The black coloration on the carapace differs with each individual.


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow,if you don't mind me asking, how much did she cost ya? How big do they grow? That is a very beautiful spider, I just may get one..


----------



## beetleman (Jul 10, 2007)

i just picked up 1,and yeah very active:clap:


----------



## Danielson659 (Jul 11, 2007)

Johnisriot said:


> Wow,if you don't mind me asking, how much did she cost ya? How big do they grow? That is a very beautiful spider, I just may get one..


Jason from arachnoporium is selling them.  Im pretty sure they are $25.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=97692&highlight=arachnoporium

Mine is just a little under 3 inches i believe, i got to see all the other ones that he had and there were ones that were larger.  But im sorry im not exactly sure how big they will get.  
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z209/Danielson659/DSC00694.jpg


----------



## dannybear (Jul 4, 2009)

does anyone have a caresheet for this species... in particular with setup and substrate in mind. thanks


----------

